# So Happy to Have My Little Huggie Bear!



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

On June 16, I flew up to Sacramento and met Kathy and Huggie at the airport. Huggie, (Bellatak Romantic Caress) from the Kisses and Romance litter, came home with me and we've been so in love ever since. ♥ ♥ ♥ 

He's just the sweetest, smartest, cutest and most loving puppy! He just makes me so happy! He's also a constant source of entertainment. Originally, my DH and I were thinking of naming him Enzo after a dog in a great little book we had read recently, but Kathy told me something I didn't know, that Enzo was also the name of a drain cleaning product, and suggested I get to know him a little better before deciding. Well, I had a long list of names I liked, but Huggie seemed to fit him the best and so he is my Huggie, or sometimes he's Hugs for short or Huggie Bear when he's being so cute I can't stand it, which is most often.

He'll be four months old tomorrow. He's been sleeping through the night every night except the first one when he woke up at 3 a.m. He's just the BEST! He sleeps in a little crate on my nightstand and is quiet until I'm ready to wake up. He learned to "Sit" in a couple minutes his first night home. He started puppy classes a couple weeks ago.

His mom Queenie (and of course his other mom Kathy) did a wonderful job getting him off to a great start in life. I cannot thank them enough for bringing him into his world with so much love and always being there for him his first 15 weeks. Don't worry about him, Kathy and Queenie, because he's getting all the unconditional love he's been giving me right back. 

Okay, this is my first post so I'm no longer just "lurking." 

Barbara


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations Barbara.

I am sure the name fits him perfectly. Welcome to the forum.

Triona


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Looking forward to more stories and especially pictures!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Barbara, I'm Carole (Gabby's mom, Queenie is her mommy too from her previous litter) and I met you at the San Diego play day in Carlsbad. I got the chance to meet Huggie when I was up at Kathy's the week before you got him. Huggie is just the most precious puppy! I can't wait to see you two at the next San Diego playday, I believe in August!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Carole. I remember talking with you quite a bit and holding Lulu that day. So Huggie is Gabby's half-brother.....I believe I see the family resemblance! I went to the play day in Buena Park last Saturday and I looked for you and Leslie. I was disappointed that neither of you were there. We had a great time and Huggie loved it! I remember they said the next one will be in August, but I can't remember the date and I don't know where it will be. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to attach photos. I thought I put 3 of them in my first post but I must have done something wrong because they didn't show up. 

Barbara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Barbara & Huggie! He is an adorable boy! Attaching pictures took me a while to learn, too. Hope you get it soon so we can see more of Huggie.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Barbara & Huggie! Looking forward tom watching him grow


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! Huggie looks so cute. Can't wait to see more pictures. Uploading them can be a chore sometimes, especially if you have to resize them. Keep trying, cause we're dying to see more.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Your little huggy bear is a cutie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome! Huggie is adorable


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations for adding Huggie to your famiily. -Cheryl -


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: Huggie is adorable! Enjoy those puppy days... they go really fast!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You will have to play with the pics because I want to see them!!!

Amanda (who is owned by Huggie's cousin Dasher)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome, Barbara and Huggie! Look foward to seeing Huggie's pictures.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome, Barbara, and congrats on such a beautiful little addition to your family! I got to meet Huggie several times, and think he's a total sweetie. 

I have his half brother, BJ (from Queenie's first litter -- BJ is Gabby's brother) and his cousin, Pauly. So BJ and Pauly say 'hi' and welcome to Southern California, Huggie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Barbara & Huggie. 

Huggie's brother Rumor sends :kiss: and know's he is having just as much fun as he is in his new home.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! I so love Ballatak puppies and can't wait for more updates on your cute little Huggie Bear!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Barbara and Huggie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Huggie played with Riki and Daisy*

We got to meet this little doll! He is so adorable and gave Riki kisses. He has the softest coat and most amazing coloring.

He also loves his mama!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the name Huggie,it is perfect for a cuddly Hav!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Barbara, just getting on here and see your post. Welcome and glad you are no longer "lurking". The way to attach pictures is to click on "go advanced" under the box where you enter test to post. Then click on "manage attachments". There you can download pictures.

Here is a picture of Huggie as a newborn.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Kathy, Thanks for posting Huggie's newborn photo. His big heart on his side was very prominent then. I'll try again to post some photos now. They don't show up in the preview window so I don't know if this will work. 

Happy Fourth of July, everyone! And thanks to everyone who has welcomed us.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Barbara! It's good to see you here with your adorable little Huggie Bear ❤

Now I'm _REALLY_ regretting not making the Buena Park play date  Oh well, I'll do my best to make the August 21st one in Carlsbad so Tori and I can meet him in person


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Barbara! Congrats on getting such a lovie dovie like Huggie. I hope you can figure out the photo upload soon, but dont' hesitate to ask questions and we'll try to help you out with that.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, everyone, I finally got photos in! 

Amanda, Huggie sends kisses to his cousin Dasher whom we both greatly admire for all his skills and accomplishments. Too bad we don't live closer so Huggie could learn to do some of that agility with him. However, he says to tell Dasher that he did go through a tunnel at the Buena Park play date when his Mom called him from the other end. Does that count as a start? 

Jane, Huggie also sends kisses to his half-brother, BJ, and his cousin Pauly and hopes to get to play with them sometimes since we don't live that far away from you. I met you at the Eukanuba show in Long Beach. I don't know if you remember me.

LeeAnn, Huggie sends kisses (he has lots of them) to his brother, Rumor, who he misses playing with. Yes, he's having lots of fun in his new home, but he still misses all the playing with his brothers and sisters. The only other furkid who lives here is a cat named Theo and he tries really hard to get him to play, but so far, Theo just stares at him or runs away.

Linda, Huggie sends some more kisses to Riki and Daisy. He really enjoyed playing with them and says if you want to post any photos of him from the play date, he'd be real happy to see them. Oh, and he says thank you for the compliments on his soft coat and amazing coloring. Mom says it feels just like silk.

Leslie, I missed seeing you at the play date in B.P. Huggie and I look forward to seeing you and Tori at the next one.

Barbara


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome Barbara and Huggie!! He's adorable-glad you got the pictures to post!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! I love those two shots on the chaise lounge - so cute. He is ADORABLE.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh, he's such a cutie!!!


----------



## luvinmyhav (Apr 25, 2010)

*cutie pie*

Good luck I'm a new mommy too!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

welcome barbara and huggie. we met at the playdate at dave's and huggie is everything you said. a perfect bellatak puppy!
judy


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Huggie is so fluffable!!and is it your son?he looks lovely too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute!!!!!! Welcome. Look at that face!!!! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

luvinmyhav said:


> Good luck I'm a new mommy too!


We need to see some lovely pics of your pretty baby too!New Mommy!hoto:


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

judith said:


> welcome barbara and huggie. we met at the playdate at dave's and huggie is everything you said. a perfect bellatak puppy!
> judy


Hi Judy. Huggie blushingly says thank you for the compliment. Look forward to seeing you again at the next playdate.



clare said:


> Huggie is so fluffable!!and is it your son?he looks lovely too!


Hi Clare. Huggie feels like the softest silk; I love touching him. The cute little boy Huggie is kissing is my grandson, thank you.

Barbara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very cute!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Barbara, looks like we'll be having out own little Bellatak reunion on August! Gabby, BJ, Ronnie and Huggie!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

barbarak said:


> Hi Judy. Huggie blushingly says thank you for the compliment. Look forward to seeing you again at the next playdate.
> 
> Hi Clare. Huggie feels like the softest silk; I love touching him. The cute little boy Huggie is kissing is my grandson, thank you.
> 
> Barbara


Aren't granchildren the best!! any children that pop up in my pics of Dizzie are our grandchildren,we have 3, Molly 8,James 6,Bertie 20 months.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Barbara, looks like we'll be having out own little Bellatak reunion on August! Gabby, BJ, Ronnie and Huggie!!


Hi Carole. I'm really looking forward to that (and so is Huggie!) but which puppy is Ronnie? I thought BJ's new brother was Pauly. Is there another Bellatak furkid named Ronnie?

Barbara


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

clare said:


> Aren't granchildren the best!! any children that pop up in my pics of Dizzie are our grandchildren,we have 3, Molly 8,James 6,Bertie 20 months.


Hi Clare. Yeah, they are. I have 5 of them, but the only one you're apt to see in my posts is the little guy that lives next door to me. He's 4 1/2. The other 4 live out of state so I feel blessed to at least have one so close.

Barbara


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He is perfect. Congratulations.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Barbara, Ronnie WAS Pauly. He got a new name. I sure hope Jane comes and brings her boys!! I'll remind her.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Barbara, Ronnie WAS Pauly. He got a new name. I sure hope Jane comes and brings her boys!! I'll remind her.


Oh! :redface: I sure hope so too! Maybe we can get a group photo of all them!

Barbara


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Barbara he is absolutely precious. So many good times are in store for you both!


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

Geezzzz,,,, He is a great looking dog!!! Congrats


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally catching up with this thread - welcome Barbara - and...oh my....what a beautiful puppy!! Keep a close eye on him...if he's too much trouble Kipling and I would be happy to take him off your hands


----------

